# Fedor Shikunov in colour



## Schtockus (May 12, 2007)

Some weeks ago in Russia was published a new book - a list of Russian aces in alphabetical order. I believe it's rather accurate. The cover of the book is a coloured version of Fedor Shikunov's photo by his Cobra. I also upload the photo of Shikunov in a better quality then the one I uploaded before. The order of Alexander Nevsky painted on the door of his Cobra was a very rare award for officers of the rank lower than a general.
.


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2007)

THX for sharing.It looks nice.


----------



## v2 (May 12, 2007)

Yes, looks good.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jun 4, 2007)

That is one really good picture of a Russian ace. Thx for sharing it with us.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice pic, is that an Airacobra or a Kingcobra?


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Schtockus (Jun 4, 2007)

Fedor Shikunov served with 69 Guards Fighter Regiment. His first combat sortie was in October 1943. In 52 dog fights he downed 25 planes personally. Actually one aircraft every second combat. He was killed in action on March 15, 1945 by german flak. 
This is the way his Bell P 39 looked like.


----------

